# Howdy



## daniel

I'm looking to get my first mouse over the next month so I thought I'd sign up to pester you all at a later date


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi and welcome to the forum :welcome


----------



## dangermouse

hiyas..........


----------



## Amalthea

Welcome to the forum!  Are you only getting one mouse? Male or female? Where from?  Sorry for the questions... Enquiring minds wanna know  :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse

Hiya, welcome, I think I've seen you advertise on Preloved? I may have contacted you? Mmmm cant remember.

Any way enjoy the site
Rachael


----------



## daisy

hi daniel, from preloved? he was hoping to have ians louie (chin buck) before he popped his clogs unexpectadly  
anyone else nearer brighton to help him out?


----------



## DomLangowski

We might have some available soon, depends what your looking for really...!

PM me if you want!


----------



## XxFaexX

Hi, welcome


----------



## ian

My chinchilla buck would have been a great pet, its such a shame he randomly died. I have other available mice if your interested. No more chinchillas though im afraid. 
If you aren't planning to breed I would recommend keeping a small group of females maybe 3 or 4, its amazing to watch them interact and you never have to worry about them being alone.


----------



## Mark

Hiya!


----------



## Ruthy

Hello!


----------



## daniel

hi everyone - sorry the late reply! i've been busy working hard on my illustration.

i'm looking to start off with a chinchilla buck, that would be my dream mouse... i am indeed the person on preloved!

someone mentioned they could get lonely? i work from home quiet a bit so there wouldn't be any chance of said mouse being neglected but would that matter? do they long for a little buddy?

i'm located in brighton but wouldn't mind traveling by train if there was a super special mouse nearby!

do let me know if you are a breeder nearby.

i will try to keep checking the forum a bit more regularly.

my email is *daniel[at]honeystomach[dot]com* if anyone wants to get in touch!

thank you


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Daniel, I sent you a PM


----------

